

CTO becomes CEO of UK's biggest grocer - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2010/06/cto-becomes-ceo-of-big-uk-grocer/

======
pclark
He's also International Director, and if Tesco plans on conquering USA next,
it may be a logical fit from that angle.

~~~
marklittlewood
Is that THE P Clark? Do you get notified if you get a response to a comment
here?

~~~
pclark
do you mean am i phil clarke? no...

tis @plc. i spend too much time on HN - and have a few friends (eg: you, jedc,
adw, rahulvohra, samstokes, swombat, etc) bookmarked and like to occasionally
check to see if you've submitted anything cool.

------
marklittlewood
The start of the rise of the geeks.

